# How to Stream Audio on Android Device while keeping Video on Windows Device



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

I would like to watch videos on my Windows laptop and have the audio play from my Android phone. Is this possible?

The reason I want to do this is my audio jack on my laptop seems to be broken. I'm often in the library or others places where headphones are essential.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That would be very difficult. 
Lets first find out if your if your Audio jack is broken.
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the* devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager *are there any yellow flags? If so, these devices need drivers installed. 
What is the make and model# of your laptop? Go to the manufacturers support/download drivers and type in your make and model# or service tag # and download the *Chipset* and *Audio* driver for your computer.


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

There is one yellow flag. It's for "High Definition Audio Device". The reason it gives is:

"This device cannot start. (Code 10)

STATUS_DEVICE_POWER_FAILURE"

EDIT: Also, when I click to automatically update the drive, it says I already have the most up to date driver.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> What is the* make and model# *of your laptop? Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers *site and type in your *make and model# *or service tag # and download the *Chipset* and *Audio* driver for your computer.


You would not update the driver by right clicking it, you would update the driver by following the instructions in the quote above and download the *RealTek Audio* driver for your computer from the computer manufacturers site.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

For me I would go get some bluetooth headphones.


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an Asus N550JV. I went to the site, downloaded the audio driver (didn't see anything chipset related), and installed it. Nothing has changed.

When I plug my headphones in, a window pops up for adjusting the sound. A bubble appears that says I've plugged in headphones. That quickly disappears and a new bubble appears telling me I've unplugged headphones.

EDIT: If I stop short of plugging the headphones in entirely, I can get sound and the bubble won't pop up saying I've disconnected the headphones.


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

steve32mids said:


> For me I would go get some bluetooth headphones.


Good idea!


----------

